# What's Your Best Album?



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

For me it's Earth, Wind and Fire - I Am

1979 and I was 18 and hitting the town, in those days you could go out on the pull Thursday, Friday and Saturday for very little money.

Great days and Earth, Wind and Fire brings it flooding back.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Goodbye Jumbo by World Party (Karl Wallinger - ex Waterboys). It's just beautiful.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodbye_Jumbo


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a hard question to answer but if I had to pick just one I reckon it would be "Rush - Moving Pictures" as I can listen to it when I'm in any mood and it always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Also like Rush but "2112" album , Script for a jesters tear by marillion is also good but if i had to pick only one it would be "Chronical" by ccr.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

One album! that's a tough one.........A Donny Hathaway collection by Donny Hathaway or Silent Alarm by Bloc party.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

The Stone Roses - The Stone Roses

Everytime I hear it I'm 15 again and listening to it on my Sony Walkman walking back home from my pal's house across the school field!


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Or Master of Puppets by Metallica


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i have two that i njoy EAGLES ..HOTEL CALIFORNIA & BOB MARLEY ...LEGEND


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Mr Cracker said:


> One album! that's a tough one.........A Donny Hathaway collection by Donny Hathaway


WOW.... Heading off to the naughty side of the internet to download some Donny Hathaway, that was beautiful.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Slippery When Wet, Bon Jovi

Van Halen, 1984


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Never Mind the ******** unk:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

You mean my own best album? Or one by someone else that I really like?


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Mutley said:


> Never Mind the ******** unk:


Yes I think I would have to agree. I was 17 when this came out and it changed everything for me and it sounds great today :thumbup:

cheers

b


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Faze said:


> Mr Cracker said:
> 
> 
> > One album! that's a tough one.........A Donny Hathaway collection by Donny Hathaway
> ...


One of the best voices in music


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Tough to make one choice, my tastes changed over the years. For the moment I'll got with this, wore it out and I still have it in a box somewhere upstairs. At the time when it was released all my mates were buying the usual suspect but I'd heard or read about them ?? not sure now it was so long ago and bought it. The whole album still sounds good today imho of course as always.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Tough choice would have to be two .

Asleep in the back - elbow. A brilliant debut album that has a bit of everything in it never been off my playlist or CD player in ten years.

Songs for the deaf - queens of the stoneage . A concept album that delivers on every song ,no other album can make you hyper then mellow you out like this one ,another I haven't tired of listening so il gamble that these would do in my quest.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

danoafc said:


> The Stone Roses - The Stone Roses
> 
> Everytime I hear it I'm 15 again and listening to it on my Sony Walkman walking back home from my pal's house across the school field!


I was at 6th form. Gutted when I found out the US import version had Fools Gold on it and I'd bought the UK release :taz:


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmmn! One of those really hard to answer questions! I guess it would have to be?............................... See I said it was hard to answer! Changes quite often really, but I guess Id have to end up picking a Bob album.......probably Id settle for Rastaman Vibration..........then again I also like Natty Dread! Then there is an old Prince Buster album I love! lol Best put up fave albums by "genre"! otherwise Ill be thinking and changing my mind all day!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I know this is a compilation album - my favourite original album is Making Movies

Other strong contenders - any early Genesis through to Wind & Wuthering and Trick of the Tail :buba:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Forgot AC/DC Back in Black. Super album


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i listen to so much and so many different types of music theres no way i can give one album, tho i have been listening to this guy alot lately - any jazz experts with any similar jazz recommendations would be welcome


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

jaslfc5 said:


> Songs for the deaf - queens of the stoneage . A concept album that delivers on every song ,no other album can make you hyper then mellow you out like this one ,another I haven't tired of listening so il gamble that these would do in my quest.


Great album, IMO Rated R was just as good.

For me it depends what I'm doing... my favourite album when driving (which I do a lot of at the moment) is Pride and Glory by Pride & Glory. It's a little bit of hillbilly / bluesy / southern rock & it's fantastic.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Another one I cannot be without!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Impossible to answer the question because I can't get down to less than 20 albums :lol: including;


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Goodbye Jumbo by World Party (Karl Wallinger - ex Waterboys). It's just beautiful.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodbye_Jumbo


I have this (on cassette), just me and you then. 

Not my favourite though, that is CB200 Dillinger.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

MarkF said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Goodbye Jumbo by World Party (Karl Wallinger - ex Waterboys). It's just beautiful.
> ...





MarkF said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Goodbye Jumbo by World Party (Karl Wallinger - ex Waterboys). It's just beautiful.
> ...


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow this got me thinking!

Far too many really but the first album I heard that literally had the hairs on my arms standing up was Overkill by MotÃ¶rhead. We had a "bring your own record" to a music lesson when I was about 12 and a guy brought this album in, he'd nicked it off his older brother 

Having been raised on a diet of pop this was a revelation!

Other than this, Born to Run by Springsteen is never far from the record deck.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

If there has to be only one, it must be Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

cookdamo said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Songs for the deaf - queens of the stoneage . A concept album that delivers on every song ,no other album can make you hyper then mellow you out like this one ,another I haven't tired of listening so il gamble that these would do in my quest.
> ...


I would take any of them tbh All awesome but sftd is the most complete.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Just played Family entertainment album .love observations from a hill track.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Tough call, but this one has stood the test of time. Getz Au Go Go. Stan the man and Astrud Gilberto.

That girl could sing. :yes:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Far too many as others have said...

However he's some from different musical genres....

Sergeant Peppers., obviously.,... Dylan's 'Blood on the Tracks'.... The Cream's "Wheels of Fire"..... Ry Cooder's "Bop Till You Drop"... Thin Lizzy's "Live and Dangerous".... Commander Cody & The Lost Planet Airmen's "Lost in The Ozone"... The Nice - "Elegy".... Otis Redding's "Otis Blue"... and out of left field Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band's "Safe as Milk"

Rob


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

MarkF said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Goodbye Jumbo by World Party (Karl Wallinger - ex Waterboys). It's just beautiful.
> ...


cocaine in my brain......lol


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

partial to a bit of floyd........first saw the wall off me nut on mushrooms.....when i was a young spunker.....lol


----------



## ChrisHendrickx (Sep 10, 2013)

Still gets the blood pumping.


----------

